# اعراض عطل في سيارة متسوبيشي لانسر



## ابو علي النعيمي (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الافاضل : ارجوا تبيان سبب هذا الخلل 
نوع السيارة : متسوبيشي لانسر 2008 - 4 سلندر - السعة اللترية 2.0 
منظومة الوقود : بخاخات 
اعراض الخلل : عند السرعة الخاملة < Idle Speed > والسيارة متوقفة وحين الضغط على عتلة البنزين فان ال RPM يصل الى اعلى مستوى والمحرك يعمل بشكل طبيعي بدون اي مشكلة تذكر , ولكن عند التحرك بالسيارة تشعر ان السيارة خاملة والتسارع ضعيف وعند الضغط على عتلة الوقود تحس ان السيارة فيها كتمة ولا تستجيب للتسارع بشكل طبيعي .
تم عمل الاجراءات التالية وما زالت المشكلة قائمة :
1- فحص وتنظيف البخاخات < تعمل بشكل جيد >
2- تغيير مضخة الوقود ومصفي الوقود 
3- تغيير شمعات القدح وفحص الاسلاك والكويلات < جيدة جدا >
4- تنظيف الثروتل بدي 
ملاحظة : لمبة التحذير لا تضيء رغم وجود هذه المشكلة 
تقبلوا فائق احترامي وتقديري 
اخوكم


----------



## د حسين (8 فبراير 2013)

تحية طيبة
عزيزي راعي اللانسر
هذا وضع طبيعي اذا كانت سيارتك من موديل CVT اي conteniues veriable transmetion ويعني التغيير الدائم في نقل الحركة وهذا النظام لم ينتشر كثيرا سوى في بعض موديلات الميتسوبيشي وسوبارو ونوع آخر لا اذكره الآن
وميزة هذا الأوتوماتيك انه اقتصادي في صرف البنزين نسبيا وقيادة السيارة بهدوء وسلاسة ويمنع ضجيج المحرك ويحافظ على سرعة دورانه بحدود 2500 د د رغم زيادة السرعة والموضوع نفسي بالنسبة لك ولكن السيارة تتسارع ولكن بشكل هادئ
اما اذا اردت ان تشعر بتسارع اكبر فيمكنك نقل عصاة القيادة الى الوضع 2 بدلا من D ولكن بشكل مؤقت
اما اذا كان هذا الوضع جديد وطارئ فالمشكة في علبة السرعة وليس المحرك
ارجو ان تكون استوعبت الفكرة واذا كان غير ذلك ارجو التوضيح 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## جراح فلسطين (8 فبراير 2013)

اعتقد بان المشلكة كما وضح لك د.حسين في جير السرعات وليس المحرك لكن ازيد على كلام د.حسين بان ربما الجير لا يغير السرعات ويبقى على وضعية الغيار الرابع بمعنى ان الجير لا يزيد من التسارع بنقل الغيارات من الغيار الاول ومع زيادة التسارع يغير من الثاني الى الثالث والرابع وهكذا وللتاكد من ذلك قم بنقل عصا الجير الى وضعية manual ومن ثم قم بنقل الى الغيار 1 وابدء بالتسارع بشكل تدريجي وانقل الى الغيار 2و3 حتى تصل الرابع حينهى تظهر المشكلة ان كانت من الجير نفسة


----------



## ابو علي النعيمي (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير اخوتي < د حسين - جراح فلسطين > على الايضاحات وبارك الله فيكما 
وصلت الفكرة 
اخوكم


----------



## شادي حداد (24 يوليو 2015)

عندى مشكله جامده ف لانسر 1600 اتوماتيك 2008 التسارع والتجميع بطئ جدا لدرجه انى وصلت 6 rpm وكانت السرعه 130 ومش عايزه تزيد عن كده هاتجنن قولولى الحل ايه


----------

